# MMA?



## Cagekicker (Nov 28, 2014)

So what is it like to compete in MMA?  I am really considering taking the hour long trip 1-2 times a week to the nearest real MMA school / Gym.  There are a few more local schools that tout MMA but are a total joke.  I’m not wasting my money or time on them!  I am currently training in Aiki Jujutsu.  This system well at least the guys I train with would not be compatible with MMA competition.  Anyway what has been your MMA experience?  Are most people sportsman or jackasses?  I am a very competitive person and I like to challenge myself.  I really want to try out MMA.  Is it better to go to an “MMA” school / gym or to a BJJ school and a Maui Thai school?  Reason I ask is there is a local BJJ school that has a very good reputation and I personally know people that train their.  They do a lot of BJJ competitions and have some top notch students.  However they do not train to strike.  They do a few this is how you throw a punch and they do train how to block or protect yourself from punches.  There idea of self defense is block attack then choke them out.  I have heard there is a Maui Thai school locally that does compete in Kick Boxing.  I am going to check them out one of these days.  This may be the better option for me because both schools are local rather than traveling an hour to go to class the negative is I’d have to train at two different places and cost.  I do know the MMA gym sets up there own in house competitions and tournaments.  They also compete in other armature circuits and tournaments ect.  Anyway I know this is more like two questions in one but any advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 28, 2014)

Competition is fun. People are generally pretty good.

it is better to go to the better quality bjj/thai school than a lesser quality mma school.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 28, 2014)

If you want to compete in MMA you need to train in a school that trains people to compete in MMA.  That said, you are often better off getting into competition through BJJ or amateur Muay Thai first before stepping in a cage.  Competition experience is important, even if it's a more restrictive sport.

People - It varies.  Most are good people, but their are also those that do it because they just like to fight and not end up in prison for the night after.  If you are at a good gym those people shouldn't be there.

A lot of promoters are sketchy at best, which is why you want to be with a good gym that can connect you with good promoters.  Some just try to use fighters and have little regard for them running unsanctioned and uninsured.  Some are in it because they have a gym and want to showcase their own guys by feeding them guys they can beat.  

In all honesty you would probably be better off getting into BJJ or Muay Thai first simply based on logistics, once you've got your feet wet in competition there you can look at transitioning to MMA.


----------



## Cagekicker (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks!  I think I might just jump on the BJJ gym here first because it's local and they do a lot of competitions.  Ok last question.  I hate commercialized karate schools!!  I've found most are total crap.  They are money machines and do not teach real self defense or traditional arts.  Are most MMA gyms commercialized?  The one in talking about attending is huge and expensive.  They tout MMA BJJ boxing Maui Thai judo fitness classes and just plain boxing.  They have classes going on all the time.  The main MMA guy does the BJJ and Maui Thai classes.  They also have instructors that just do BJJ and Maui Thai. They have a judo instructor a fitness instructor and a TKD instructor.  They also have guys doing all kinds of different seminars ect.  Would you be concerned because of how large or commersialized they are?  They are expensive I'm paying 80 bucks a month right now for my current training.  These guys are 150!  But it's go to any classes you want and classes all the time.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 28, 2014)

Comercial doesn't automatically equal bad.  People need to earn a living so they charge.  Rent, employees, insurance, equipment all cost money.  I wouldn't discount a school because it looks Comercial no matter what style it is.  Go in check it out Judge from there.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 28, 2014)

If you fight MMA are you expecting to fight for a purse, ticket deal and expenses? If so, even if you don't want to earn your living fighting, you will be a professional fighter so you have to expect your coach and corner people etc to be professional. If they are professional then pay them what they are worth. If you aren't expecting a purse, still pay your coach what he's worth.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 28, 2014)

Commercialized and big means successful.  It means they have full-time dedicated staff that don't work a day job and are spending 30-40 hours a week on the mat teaching (and sometimes more)  

If you intend on putting your body on the line by stepping into a cage at some point you owe it to yourself to have a professional, not a hobbiest coaching you and standing in your corner.  $150 / month for a unlimited membership is not out of line with what other gyms are, and in some places that would be low for a unlimited membership.


----------



## Cagekicker (Nov 29, 2014)

Cool.  Thanks for the advice.  I have 0 experience with MMA schools.  I am leaning toward going and talking with them and telling them my goals.  I have no intention in giving up my current career.  Guess I'm taking the trip my next day off.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2014)

It may seem a matter of semantics but I would not go for anywhere that called itself an MMA 'school'. All the best places are 'gyms'. I suppose it's a matter of mindset.
Look at who is coaching, what their experience is, look at who they already have fighting and what shows they have fought on. There should be a progression through amateur, semi pro to pro. You should be able to check all the fighters records, a lot of fights are put online too.
If you want to fight you have to decide at what level, you can happily fight just when you want (when you are ready) as a amateur fighting which rules you want or you can decide to go full on pro. That is a difficult path to follow though. 
Go to some local fight nights, find out where the fighters who fight well (not necessarily winning) train. Look at the skilled fighters with fitness who are fighting decent opponents. As someone has already pointed out some gyms will 'load' their fights. Often at local shows you can chat to the fighters, coaches and corners as long as you pick your time. See who you feel is right for you, you will also get a feel of whether a fight show is really the place for you lol!
I could go on and one but had better not write a book here. MMA is great I love it.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 29, 2014)

I've also just started training for Mixed Martial Arts. Currently. I'm cross-training Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Muay Thai, with a little Judo and Boxing thrown in on the side as supplements. I have approximately two years background in Jeet Kune Do and the Keysi Fighting Method, but competition MMA is a different ball game entirely. 

Several training sessions in and I'm loving it. I go to the gym for strictly sport-specific training, but I leave bag work and general conditioning to myself on my loft and at the park by myself.


----------



## Buka (Nov 29, 2014)

I think a better plan would be to get a couple more years of hard training under your belt before MMA competition.

You asked "what is it like to compete in MMA?"
It's like falling down a flight of stairs....over and over again.

I think you would love a couple years of BJJ, I think you would have a ball. And it's a great base for building an MMA fighter. All the best in your quest, brother.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cross training is a good idea, a ground style and a stand up style along with a lot of fitness work. Stamina is an important aspect of MMA. It's hard to say what styles you should train without knowing what's available where you are, it's equally hard to tell you how to train. The ideal of course is to be able to train full time at a good MMA gym where your week would be portioned out training in what you need, a stand up session concentrating on kicks, then a ground session for submissions, then a gym session, then sparring next day stand up punching etc etc. How great would that be lol, but only feasible for the pros or the rich who don't have to work! 
See what is available around where you are, try out the gyms. Muay Thai is a good stand up style, boxing not so much because of it's narrow one sided stance and no kicks, elbows, knees etc. BJJ is good as Buka says, Judo makes a good second or wrestling if good instruction available. A gym that does MMA is perhaps the ideal but it does depend on who is instructing. To be honest you can only give quite wide advice on here, more detailed advice isn't possible without knowing more about where you live and what you are like.


----------



## Cagekicker (Dec 1, 2014)

I am so totally jumping on this gym!  I like the way they break it up.  150 bucks a month for any training classes you want to attend.  Twice a week they have beginner and advanced MMA classes.  Then they have beginner and advanced BJJ and Maui Thai classes Boxing classes free mat and bag / fitness classes.  I spoke with an instructor today.  I told them my goal was to compete in MMA.  But I wanted to start slow.  I'm really good with joint locks and take downs.  Most of what I have trained in has involved attacking soft targets followed up by joint locks/breaks and takedowns.  They supposedly do have a class that's geared to self defense.  Main reason I like the aiki jujutsu is its really comparable with my job.  Thing I don't like is we really don't throw real strikes at each other we don't really do much ground work.  I've used joint locks and capture/control techniques in real life and I don't want to loose that skill.  According to them they do practice these types of things in there self defence classes.  As far as starting slow they suggested I start off and focus on the BJJ classes and do a couple kick boxing classes a month.  Do a few BJJ competitions.  Then move into kick boxing more.  Once I got the hang of both then start the MMA classes.  They told me they way they suggest I start MMA competition is to start in house.  They have a tournament every few months and they do kick boxing MMA and BJJ events.  They have students that compete in BJJ tournaments all the time.  They said after a year or so of hard training I should be ready for bigger competitions.  They have several students that compete all over the place but most just do the in house stuff.  This place has classes all the time and will fit into my schedule better than my current class that's only 3 times a week.  I work crazy hours on a rotating shift.  They do a deal where the first month is free so I'm going to jump on it and try it out.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds good. Which gym?


----------



## Cagekicker (Dec 1, 2014)

Grubles in Agusta GA.


----------



## Cagekicker (Dec 5, 2014)

I am so signing up and starting classss.  This place was totally not what I expected.


----------

